# west branch doves



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i was planing to go to berlin at leffingwell rd but i scouted there and hardly seen any dove, then solmeone told me westbranch is good. so i was just wondering if anyone hunted there and did any good?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

never hunted doves there, but there are a bunch of open fields there in the public hunting area. Only hunted rabbits and pheasant there. Would only get 1 rabbit a day (no dog). Never got a pheasant there even when I hit it the day after they released them. I've had much more luck on rabbits at Ladue Resevoir.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

ok thanks i hunt rabbits down in bolivarits a public hunting area duber road we got 9 this year with no dog, and u may no this becaue they use to release pheasants here, ill try to find a map for u


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have had some luck on doves at the fields at West Branch. Often take breaks during squirrel hunting and sit along the field edge in a shady spot and sometimes have a dove or two fly in. This will be my first year setting up specifically for doves, so I will let you know.

Huntinbull


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

ok thanks a lot im pretty new at hunting doves to, last year was my first time when i went to berlin on leffingwell rd, there was a lot there last year then they planted soybeans this and i didnt see any


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

huntinbull.. you gonna be out opening day evening? was think about gettin outa work in kent at 5 and headin straight out there and try and find a field that wasn't too over crowded.. just seein if you wanted to company...


----------

